# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Ret. General Wesley Clark Exposes the Insiders Plans to Attack the Middle East

## FrankRep

*2007 Interview: Ret. General Wesley Clark Exposes the Insiders Plans to Attack the Middle East*




2001 - Clark received a Memo that said: We're going to take out 7 countries in 5 years: Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, and Iran

========

*Wesley K. Clark is a member of the Council on Foreign Relations.*


*1994 Article -- Attacking Islam -- Why Islam Is The Next Target On The Agenda* 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-On-The-Agenda




*2011 - Organized Chaos: Behind the Scenes in the Middle East*
The Middle East uprisings may have surprised most people in the world, but globalist elites at the Council on Foreign Relations laid the groundwork for the spontaneous events.



*2009: Council On Foreign Relations*
During his presidential campaign, Barack Obama consistently promised Americans “change” and such promises aren’t new to the voting public as was seen with Carter and his Trilateral Commission group, chief among these the CFR. by James Perloff



*The Shadows of Power: The Council on Foreign Relations and the American Decline*

Does America have a hidden oligarchy? Is U.S. foreign policy run by a closed shop? What is the CFR (Council on Foreign Relations)? It began in 1921 as a front organization for J.P. Morgan and Company. By World War II it had acquired unrivaled influence on American foreign policy. Hundreds of U.S. government administrators and diplomats have been drawn from its ranks - regardless of which party has occupied the White House. But what does the Council on Foreign Relations stand for? Why do the major media avoid discussing it? What has been its impact on America's past - and what is it planning for the future? (2008, 272pp, pb)

----------


## FrankRep

*Zbigniew Brzezinski - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*John Bolton - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Newt Gingrich - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Joe Lieberman - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Robert Gates - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Bill Clinton - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*John Kerry - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Joe Klein - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Joe Klein - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.
*Colin Powell - Supports Libya Intervention*
- Member of the Council on Foreign Relations.

----------


## FrankRep

*2009 - Hillary Clinton Lets CFR Cat Out of the Bag*
Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, speaking at the Washington branch office of the Council on Foreign Relations on July 15, confirmed that the CFR directs U.S. government policies and steers our country.

----------


## wizardwatson

It's this kind of stuff that makes me think they knew about 9/11 beforehand.  Surely they decided to attack those seven countries prior to 9/11.  Whether it was merely a pretext to invade or a false flag op, doesn't change the fact that these wars have diddly to do with Al Qaeda.

Anyway, more evidence that U.S. policy is decided by people outside our country and special interest groups.  '

While this is disappointing, outrageous, and sad, it's not surprising as usual.

----------


## FrankRep

> It's this kind of stuff that makes me think they knew about 9/11 beforehand.  Surely they decided to attack those seven countries prior to 9/11.


According to this *1994 Article*, Attacking Islam, the Council on Foreign Relations/Insiders were trying to provoke the Middle East/Islam to start a war and create chaos.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

General Wesley Clark is CNN's top Military Pundit. Ex NATO Wesley Clark was on C-SPAN's Washington Journal this past Friday, Here's the video if you want to listen: http://www.c-span.org/Events/Washing...10737420506-4/

Wesley Clark changed his tune and doesn't mention anything about the "Global Conquest Plan"... NOW that he collects a huge paycheck by Corporate Main Stream Media. CLARK: "This is in the Gray Zone between War and Peace. It is War as far as the United States is concerned, it's a limited military action, authorized by international community..."

The policies and continue global terror to conduct overthrowing and the destruction around the world.... US National Security Council(NSC) is where all the evil begins... 
*
"Taking Out 7 countries... starting with Iraq, Lebanon, Syria, Libya, Somalia, Sudan, and finishing off with Iran"*

----------

